# This is probably a good place to ask this question.



## Endeavour (Aug 18, 2012)

Living in the UK all my life I frequently speak with people who are fed up with the direction our country has gone and continues to go. This seems to be centred around several key issues namely the cost of living, not feeling rewarded for their efforts, the weather, crime and the endless scroungers milking the system dry. This said all the Australians I have met seem far happier with their country. My question is are Australians generally a happier bunch and if so what provides this happiness?. 


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 18, 2012)

yea you poms are a whiny bunch   , theres still all those problems here in australia , except the weathers probably better but to counteract the good luck their we've got a boat problem if you know what i mean


----------



## MathewB (Aug 18, 2012)

We're happier because we just go 'she'll be right' and get on with it. The sun helps as well haha


----------



## Recharge (Aug 18, 2012)

to put it into perspective, England fits into Queensland 26 odd times, yet has Estimate around 50 million people, australia as a whole has about 25 million, it's easy to see why we're "happier" with our lot, we're not quite packed in like sardines yet.


----------



## disintegratus (Aug 18, 2012)

We have similar issues here, but to be honest, Australians are lazy as sin. For example: The price of petrol goes up 15 cents a litre. We ****** and moan about it for two weeks, then just accept it as a fact of life.
Alternate example: Cuba. Price of petrol goes above 60 cents a litre, they're rioting in the streets and killing the crap out of each other.


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm not sure how rioting and killing each other over a little money is a good alternative and a good model for our country.


----------



## MathewB (Aug 19, 2012)

notechistiger said:


> I'm not sure how rioting and killing each other over a little money is a good alternative and a good model for our country.



Well London rioted and they got an Olympics!


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 19, 2012)

Haha xD


----------



## disintegratus (Aug 19, 2012)

notechistiger said:


> I'm not sure how rioting and killing each other over a little money is a good alternative and a good model for our country.



I'm not saying it's a good thing, or that we should be doing it. Just highlighting the difference in attitude. I think a lot of it comes down to quality of life. Here in Oz, if petrol goes up, it's a pain in the *** and we don't like it. But overall, it's still one of the best places to live in the world, so it's not that big a deal. Whereas in Cuba, life kind of sucks anyway, so petrol prices going up becomes a much bigger deal.


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 19, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> ...I frequently speak with people who are fed up with the direction our country has gone and continues to go. This seems to be centred around several key issues namely the cost of living...



That sounds so very familiar!
I have family in France, Italy and Portugal and they all say exactly the same...

After 8 years in centre London and another 8+ in Sydney and Brisbane, I've finally realisee the grass is always greener on the other side!


Don't get me started on unemployment rising and work force moving to Asia, not to mention immigration, taxes and... Uhm, all these had already happen in UK few years ago, I guess Australia never been very up to speed, but eventually gets there just the same. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K3nny (Aug 19, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> My question is are Australians generally a happier bunch and if so what provides this happiness?.



yes, alcohol. lots and lots of alcohol.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 19, 2012)

It's funny how Aussies whine, whinge and gripe over the price of petrol... But have you seen the price of beer over there??? And it's not even the good stuff!!!

Sorry, me again.... Best put some evidence up: Australia - Pintprice, compare beer prices from around the world

Lager in Australia is $8 AUD
Average using prices from 186 user(s).

New Zealand - Pintprice, compare beer prices from around the world

Lager in New Zealand is $4.81 AUD
Average using prices from 46 user(s).

United Kingdom - Pintprice, compare beer prices from around the world

Lager in United Kingdom is $5.92 AUD
Average using prices from 639 user(s).

I know where I'd prefer to be drinking!!! (not to mention the exchange rate helps both you pomes and aussies.... Crikey, surprised you hadn't cottoned on to that already!


----------



## caliherp (Aug 19, 2012)

I line in the San Fransisco bay area. I'm shure some of you have heard about our crime thef and cost of liveing rates. I like it here. And I'll probabley not move. There is crime almost everywhere you go. But near Oakland California where I live it's like a war zone murders nearly every day.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 19, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> we've got a boat problem if you know what i mean



I think the UK suffers a greater illegal immigration problem that we do.


----------



## disintegratus (Aug 19, 2012)

We only have the beginning of an illegal immigration problem, and it's nothing more than direct result of our spineless politician problem.


----------



## ozziepythons (Aug 19, 2012)

I think Australians are happier as many of us are surrounded by beautiful scenery daily and there is an energy in our culture that is laced with optimism. There are so many things to look foward to in our daily lives! Unfortunately the problems we tend to have are not unique to this country such as issues stemming from decaying lower socio-economic regions of larger cities, poorly structured immigration and integration policies, privatisation of utility companies which impose unrealistic prices on commodities to the consumer (SA electricity bills are a reptile keepers nightmare), and the price of housing in Australia is just a big scam. I'm one of the many Aussies that keeps working hard to minimise the exposure I have to the toxins in our society and with the money I earn restrict the amount I spend on overpriced resources. Don't just take it, work around it!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 19, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> I think the UK suffers a greater illegal immigration problem that we do.


I was going to say the same thing. People are complaining that we are being bombarded by asylum seekers, I will suggest the people have a look at this as it gives some stats on the numbers. Have a look at the numbers for the rest of the world then look at the numbers for Australia. Stop your whinging and have some compassion for those who are less fortunate. 

UNHCR - Asylum Levels and Trends in Industrialized Countries, 2011: Statistical Overview of Asylum Applications Lodged in Europe and Selected Non-European Countries


----------



## Wally (Aug 19, 2012)

Since when is seeking asylum an illegal act?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 19, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> We only have the beginning of an illegal immigration problem, and it's nothing more than direct result of our spineless politician problem.


Look at the world wide figures and you will see that there is increased numbers of asylum seekers world wide, it wouldnt matter what policy you have you will still get asylum seekers.


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 19, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Look at the world wide figures and you will see that there is increased numbers of asylum seekers world wide, it wouldnt matter what policy you have you will still get asylum seekers.



Yeah that's right, but at least the "boat people" are turn around before they even set a foot in Oz. 

In UK they just arrive from everywhere...

A couple years ago 99% of Brazilians were illegal, in beguining they just arrived through 'sister nation' Portugal, but then it become easier to fly direct to UK. (and that's just a drop in the ocean)...

There was a story on tv, a BBC reporter pretended to loose his passport and smuggled himself in trucks across the chanel. - Long story short, he arrived on foot at social security office w/ no ID and he was told "come back tomorrow" of course he never did. 
This was to show how anyone can get in. 

No to mention back in 2006 when they 'opened the doors' to new EU joined countries, like Poland, UK authorities were expecting 85k to arrived and a recent study shown over 600k!

In this area, Aussies whinge a lot, but in reality they have it easy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Good old Aussie sunshine! It warms the body and the soul. There is nothing like a sunny day to lift one's spirits and put you in the mood for getting outdoors and enjoying life. To my mind, it is what makes the difference. It is what makes you want to say "G'day mate", to organise a barbie with friends, to hit surf, to down a few beers with your mates.... basically to get out and enjoy life doing whatever you enjoy doing and fancy at the time.


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 19, 2012)

didnt mean to start a boat debate , who really cares if other countries have asylum problems worse than us , doesn't change the fact that we are begging to get a problem and thats all i stated do we really need to debate over which country has it worse off


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 19, 2012)

I am not debating who has it worse I was meaning we could be doing a lot more towards humanitarian assistance. The amount people complain about it is ridiculous, they are scarred people fleeing their country to stay alive. We have it great in Australia I can understand why they want to come to a country free from war.


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 19, 2012)

yes there may be people with a genuine reason to want to flee their country but alot of them are Indonesians wanting to come here to work and then head home in a few years , i know people in indo who have that veiw and if given the chance would jump on a boat over here in a second so to say that their all trying to save their own life is a little ridiculous alot of them just want to work


----------



## Dreaper (Aug 19, 2012)

slim6y said:


> It's funny how Aussies whine, whinge and gripe over the price of petrol... But have you seen the price of beer over there??? And it's not even the good stuff!!!
> 
> Sorry, me again.... Best put some evidence up: Australia - Pintprice, compare beer prices from around the world
> 
> ...



don't know who they asked to get those figures but everywhere Ive been on the gold coast or Brisbane i don't pay more then $5 a pint for good stuff, 3-4 for XXXX or VB. pretty sure if it was $8 for a beer then there would be riots. u can double the cost of fuel but screw with my beer and there will be blood :twisted:


----------



## slim6y (Aug 19, 2012)

Dreaper said:


> don't know who they asked to get those figures but everywhere Ive been on the gold coast or Brisbane i don't pay more then $5 a pint for good stuff, 3-4 for XXXX or VB. pretty sure if it was $8 for a beer then there would be riots. u can double the cost of fuel but screw with my beer and there will be blood :twisted:



Everywhere??? 

I have to admit - I'm not one for the pubs, but being able to buy my beer in the supermarkets is a HUGE plus!

Not to mention a doz of the 'usual' is usually under $20 (NZD)...

But I don't like the 'usual' - I drink snobby beers!

Prime example: 

*my favourite local beer is Macs - a doz (decent) Macs at Countdown (Woolies) is currently: $21.99 (About $17 AUD).

*Heineken $23.99 (About $18.50) per doz.

*A doz Coronas $25.99 (About $20.10).

Now, I remember that a 6 pack in Aus was about the prices I am quoting for a doz... And on top of that, a pint, I never found them cheaper than $7 (Aud) - though, to be fair, I was in Cairns.....

PS - I don't drink Heineken or Corona unless given to me... But I buy local brews (when I can afford it) - which brings the price right back to when I was in Aussie


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 19, 2012)

slim6y said:


> It's funny how Aussies whine, whinge and gripe over the price of petrol... But have you seen the price of beer over there??? And it's not even the Lager in New Zealand is $4.81 AUD
> Average using prices from 46 user(s).
> 
> having spent some time in NZ over the last three years i think you must have a special pub , or be drinking really crappy beer


----------



## Wally (Aug 19, 2012)

Hopefully you don't develop a taste for beers like Chimay or Le Trappe slim6y or we might not hear the end of it.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 19, 2012)

borntobnude said:


> slim6y said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny how Aussies whine, whinge and gripe over the price of petrol... But have you seen the price of beer over there??? And it's not even the Lager in New Zealand is $4.81 AUD
> ...


----------



## Snotty (Aug 19, 2012)

I spend a lot of time in many different countries, from what I have seen people are fed up everywhere now. It make little difference if I am in Sydney, Singapore, NY or London. All of the complaints are generally the same, too high taxes, working non stop, too much immigration and everyone complains about the price of beer. Although one thing I would say is Australia's immigration problems are minor compared to the UK, there is a reason it is nicknamed "Le el dorado Brittanique", Calais has turned into basically a huge camp for them waiting to get over. 

On the other hand even in places like Singapore and Thailand the locals are calling it the "Caucasian Invasion" as people who can flee weird draconian laws (Seriously $5000 fine for a DIY extension cable in Qld?) in search of a better lifestyle (if you have $). The world has changed dramatically in the last 10-15 years and most people seem a lot more unhappier for it wherever I go.


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 19, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> ...alot of them are Indonesians wanting to come here to work and then head home in a few years...



And what's wrong with that?

That's what Aussies do in the UK as well. 
Why do you think Shepherds Bush is known as "Little Australia"?

In 2009 a Daily Telegraph report revealed there were 123,000 Australian nationals working in the UK alone. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PythonLegs (Aug 19, 2012)

There are more serious problems facing us than boat people. Go walking around Cabramatta at 1am, and I guarantee you'll forget all about immigration.


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 19, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> There are more serious problems facing us than boat people...



+1


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cockney_Red (Aug 19, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> Living in the UK all my life I frequently speak with people who are fed up with the direction our country has gone and continues to go. This seems to be centred around several key issues namely the cost of living, not feeling rewarded for their efforts, the weather, crime and the endless scroungers milking the system dry. This said all the Australians I have met seem far happier with their country. My question is are Australians generally a happier bunch and if so what provides this happiness?.
> 
> 
> Kindest regards
> ...



Hey E, been here on and off for 25 years, London born and bred..
The grass Is Greener here ( figuratively ) but the same old [email protected]@t applies....the UK has more violence, more DRUG related violence, especially the in your face variety. Scroungers, same as! Cost of living, now! exceeding the UK. 
Job security, same as, NONE!
Australia, far from learning from the UK's example, continue's to follow, on the whole, the same path.
Happiness with your lot, comes with weather In my opinion, and seeing as the difference, where I am in NSW, Is 9 months of Summer, and 3 months of Autumn, compared with London, not surprising....LOL.
Hey Slim, Heineken and Corona! Urine water! A Hundred better beers In Europe, and probs In Mexico......


----------



## slim6y (Aug 19, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> There are more serious problems facing us than boat people. Go walking around Cabramatta at 1am, and I guarantee you'll forget all about immigration.



True that....

Price of beer for one!!!



Cockney_Red said:


> Hey Slim, Heineken and Corona! Urine water! A Hundred better beers In Europe, and probs In Mexico......



I know - but don't forget I was talking to Australians....


----------



## Darlyn (Aug 19, 2012)

Just spent 3 days on a houseboat on the Mary River. Great weather, crocs, birds great company and
plenty of booze. Didn't care what it cost it's something you can do here that could never be replicated in England.
Hooray for Oz!


----------



## Wally (Aug 19, 2012)

slim6y said:


> I know - but don't forget I was talking to Australians....



Says the Kiwi who wouldn't know a good Belgian beer if he tripped over it.


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 19, 2012)

rvcasa said:


> And what's wrong with that?
> 
> That's what Aussies do in the UK as well.
> Why do you think Shepherds Bush is known as "Little Australia"?
> ...


:facepalm: bit different mate , if they do it properly like we do when we go to england then there is nothing wrong with it , im talking about people who go through the wrong avenues because its so bloody hard for them to get a work visa here and jump on boats or come over on holiday visas then work , theres plenty wrong with that 

all in all Indonesians coming to australia on a boat to work is a little bit different than Aussies going to england in a plane with the proper visas to work there so your comparison was a little off


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 19, 2012)

You weren't clear...

P.S and I did meet a few illegal Aussies in London
The only difference they didn't arrive by boat! - but still working/living illegal nonetheless...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cement (Aug 19, 2012)

The main thing that does it for me is this.
Here in Aus, you can be whatever you want to be. You can have a dream and live it daily. Mix that thought with a bit of self discipline and determination and you have the ability to really have a good life. 
This IS the place to be able to make a go of whatever you want. To turn your back on that is in my opinion UNAUSTRALIAN!
And besides, we put crap on each other, that is what we do. It doesn't get to us, we love it. It comes from our digger heritage. For some reason this land brings out the larrikin in everyone...unless your a wet sponge


----------



## Australis (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Shaggz (Aug 20, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> I am not debating who has it worse I was meaning we could be doing a lot more towards humanitarian assistance. The amount people complain about it is ridiculous, they are scarred people fleeing their country to stay alive. We have it great in Australia I can understand why they want to come to a country free from war.



When they deliberately destroy any form of identification they have and sneak in the back door illegally they are parasites. We could be using the money that is spent feeding these parasites on our own homeless and downtrodden. It's about time Australia starts looking after it's own first and then look at helping those assylum seekers that chose to work within legal chanels. It is this attitude of letting people get away with breaking international law because we feel sorry for them that encourages scumbag people smugglers to keep bringing them here.


----------



## jahan (Aug 20, 2012)

Australis said:


>



The first lot were crims too.


----------



## Australis (Aug 20, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> all in all Indonesians coming to australia on a boat to work is a little bit different than Aussies going to england in a plane with the proper visas to work there so your comparison was a little off




Do you honestly believe people (bringing their children also!!) are paying to go on a death trap of a boat to only be locked up for months if not years in a detention centre doesn't add up to much a of working in Australia swindle. 



Shaggz said:


> It is this attitude of letting people get away with breaking international law because we feel sorry for them that encourages scumbag people smugglers to keep bringing them here.



What international law are these people breaking ?


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 20, 2012)

some of these "death traps of a boat " are perfectly sea worthy until moments before the navy officers board , then they smash holes in the hull to stop the navy officers escorting them back into their waters , if they trash the boat we have to help them , australis i did say that some where genuinely escaping a country of war , i know that , what im saying is this isnt the case for all of them


----------



## Australis (Aug 20, 2012)

OK.
Boats full of Indonesians as you say (Afghanistan is part of Indonesia i suppose) are coming to Australia to que jump via a few years imprisoned in detention centres... you got me i concede its brilliant... and it sounds so ridiculous, its the perfect con. Amazing that only a minority come by boat... the 95% flying in... such fools.


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 20, 2012)

Australis said:


> OK.
> Boats full of Indonesians as you say (Afghanistan is part of Indonesia i suppose) are coming to Australia to que jump via a few years imprisoned in detention centres... you got me i concede its brilliant... and it sounds so ridiculous, its the perfect con. Amazing that only a minority come by boat... the 95% flying in... such fools.



Indeed.The amount of people coming in via leaky boats is nothing compared to illegals arriving via planes.The amount of press about boat people is nothing but a giant con job in comparison,yet the majority of the general public have no idea .


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 20, 2012)

jahan said:


> The first lot were crims too.



nothing wrong with that ,, surname ---CROOKS and proud of it for lots of reasons


----------



## cement (Aug 20, 2012)

One of my best mates lives here but works fly in fly out to darwin and is Coast Guard. The boats aren't scuttled by the people they bring, they are scuttled by the navy and the coast guard. I have seen his phone videos of some of his best work (floating bonfires).

Remember the sydney Olympics? The Seirra Leonne boxers that went awol? I know what their story was and where they were hiding. In fact I trained a couple of them while they were staying low. You couldn't even start to understand what they were getting away from.
We are all boat people, or descendants of, unless you are koori, and even some of my koori mates have boat people blood in them now too.
The only thing I dislike is when they bring what they are getting away from with them. If they can't leave their home country problems at the gate then shoot them.


----------



## Chanzey (Aug 20, 2012)

Couldn't care less if a refugee comes to Australia, hey why wouldn't you if you had the chance? It's a great country.

As long as when you get here, (even though I know they are instantly marginalised) you don't try and force your culture on Australia and change how the country is run, make a go of it, get a job, study, whatever don't just cause problems, if someone can do that, welcome.


----------



## miss_mosher (Aug 20, 2012)

I love my country an I'm all for multiculturalism, BUT, I absolutely hate how some illegal immigrants destroy the property that they're staying in, and how their payments are so much more than the people who have fought here, worked here, and are now too sick, poor or old to look after themselves. I personally think Australia has enough issues regarding homelessness and aged care to put our money elsewhere right now.



Chanzey said:


> Couldn't care less if a refugee comes to Australia, hey why wouldn't you if you had the chance? It's a great country.
> 
> As long as when you get here, (even though I know they are instantly marginalised) you don't try and force your culture on Australia and change how the country is run, make a go of it, get a job, study, whatever don't just cause problems, if someone can do that, welcome.



Couldn't have put it better


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 20, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> and how their payments are so much more than the people who have fought here, worked here, and are now too sick, poor or old to look after themselves.



How much more do they get?


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 20, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> ...the majority of the general public have no idea .



+1
I used to visit Villawood detention centre as a volunteer...
Although not everyone was a refugee, some were Brits who simply overstay visas, others were students who worked a bit over the 20hours per week allowed and were dobbed in. 

I was only working w/ refugees. 
But after 28 weeks/visits, I had to quit as I could not believe the conditions those detainees were living...
(and their stories.)

Some said, they had been in Australian prisons and would prefer to go back as Villawood was 5 times worst!

There were many moms w/ young kids (some in their womb), all separated from their husbands and fathers. 
There was this young Spanish girl whom the Aussie boyfriend dumped her after she got pregnant. She lost the right to be in country and therefore became an illegal after they split up due to sponsor visa as they were living defacto...

Anyway, most Aussies have no idea and think its so easy for refugees just to "jump in a boat" to jump queue. Well they still have to spend approx 2 years in a detention centre to be processed and pay $95 a day to the Commonwealth of Australia for their detention...

I just think they must be so, so desperate to play Russian roulette, spend their life savings and put their lives (and their children's) at risk. - They may survive the boat trip over, but they would be dead if they stay back home. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally (Aug 20, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> *I love my country an I'm all for multiculturalism, BUT*, I absolutely hate how some illegal immigrants destroy the property that they're staying in, and how their payments are so much more than the people who have fought here, worked here, and are now too sick, poor or old to look after themselves. I personally think Australia has enough issues regarding homelessness and aged care to put our money elsewhere right now.



I'd put that one up there with "some of my best friends are gay, but....".


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 20, 2012)

.


----------



## miss_mosher (Aug 20, 2012)

Wally76 said:


> I'd put that one up there with "some of my best friends are gay, but....".



Well some of them are 



Ramsayi said:


> How much more do they get?



I have the exact figures on my laptop. It's the hardship payments that are the killers. In comparison the pensioners, it's nuts, I think almost three times the amount from memory? that's with partners. I remember though the in a pensioner couple, the second person gets $50 per week.


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 20, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> How much more do they get?



It's not true!

I volunteer w/ St Vinnies at moment, helping some refugee familles in the community. They work their way out, paying rent etc. 
However some families are large and may need support as the father (in most Eastern cultures is the bread winner) is not in the country. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## miss_mosher (Aug 20, 2012)

rvcasa said:


> It's not true!
> 
> I volunteer w/ St Vinnies at moment, helping some refugee familles in the community. They work their way out, paying rent etc.
> However some families are large and may need support as the father (in most Eastern cultures is the bread winner) is not in the country.
> ...



Oh ok, my information was given to me from my auntie who works in a woman's refuge for Sundanese ladies. Its the centre link figures for couples. So it didn't include families. It's a few months old so probably would have been updated by July


----------



## wokka (Aug 20, 2012)

If its alright to fly in, fly out 1000s of workers to mine the country quicker, why not offer the jobs to refugees?


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 20, 2012)

wokka said:


> If its alright to fly in, fly out 1000s of workers to mine the country quicker, why not offer the jobs to refugees?



+1
Prob. cause their treated as third class!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Chanzey said:


> ...As long as when you get here... don't try and force your culture on Australia...



I think that's a misconception/misunderstanding!

At a recent workshop at St Vinnies, it was mentioned Aussies are afraid of what they don't understand...

No one is forcing any culture on anyone. How could they?

However that's what the "white people" did when they got here... 
So that was that ok, was it?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

